# 12v Battery



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

Happy New Year to fellow Outbackers!

Havent been posting here for while, but been reading forum.

We have our 25RS-S connected to shore power at our house, check battery water every 2 weeks or so...so far so good.

Should we considered dis-engaging battery or removing all together? Store in garage?

Winter has been mild so far....today it was up to 65 DEGREES!!! But we still have through February to get through.

Went camping over Thanksgiving....great weather except for last night there...water hose froze outside but thawed in couple hours next day in sun.

Wife







was like....uh, Honey, cant flush shy ....next time we will disconnect hose and drain before bedtime so no frozen outside hose.

With our own heater inside, everything else worked fine. Even winterized while we were there.

Yogi Bear Park in Luray Va....very nice folks...open till end of November. We had 14 families in cabins and us in 25RS-s.......total 46 people for Thanksgiving! That would be a lot of Bird!!

Let me have input on battery!
Thanks,
David


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

Cats,
There is a great link for all your 12v battery questions on this site under forums, FAQ's. After reading this I have been disconnecting and storing in garage and using a maintainance charger. This link has all you need to know about battery types, maintainance, and even adding a second 12v in parallel.








Joe


----------



## mjs518 (Oct 24, 2004)

Sorry, forgot the link is in forums, FAQ's and is titled "the 12 volt side of life"
Joe


----------

